
Angry Birds maker Rovio's plans for the future (video interview) - dirtyaura
http://www.xihalife.com/b/jani/citizen-journalist/rovio-s-mighty-eagle-interviewed-by-the-travelling-salesman/
======
dirtyaura
Interview with Rovio's Mighty Eagle Peter Vesterbacka.

They are highly profitable, planning to grow from 30 employees to 300
employees during the next year. Ambitious plans to become a major
entertainment brand, also outside of games.

